

Startup Hackathon labels developers as 'resources' - thehodge
http://entrepreneursummercamp.com/schedule/week-3/

======
daeken
I see it's time for the weekly HN pitchfork- and torch-fest. "Resource" is a
term with a lot of history in this context, it's used by everyone, and
everyone knows what it means: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_resources>

Why are we so hungry for drama that we chomp at the bit every time some little
thing like this comes up? You _know_ what they're saying, you just want to
ignore it and make it into a fiasco. Move on.

~~~
nocipher
The word-choice is really a minute issue. The more appalling one is that the
"entrepreneur" potentially wins half the prize while his "resources" split the
other half. This seems grossly unfair given that the entrepreneur doesn't seem
to bring any value other than his/her idea to the event.

~~~
milesskorpen
... the only difference listed between an entrepreneur and resource is that
the former has an idea they want to try out. So I'd fully expect the
entrepreneur to be a developer/designer/sales person who can contribute in
significant ways.

------
thehodge
Was just posted this by a friend and am absolutely gobsmacked...

You come up with an idea and then get assigned 'resources' who build it for
the next 36 hours.. then when its all done.. you split the winnings 50% /
50%..

Really puts a bad taste in my mouth.

(Sort of disclaimer, I compete in a lot of hackdays and I run
<http://www.leedshack.com> in the UK)

~~~
phsr
Potentially less than 50/50. The "entrepreneur" gets $1k, the rest of the
resources have to split the other $1k. Doesn't seem that fair to me

~~~
marquis
Pairing an 'entrepreneur' with a developer can work, and I know of cases where
the 'idea guy' deserves 50% - they tackle the market and sell the product. But
in a Hackathon environment I'm not sure it would work: you have to share the
same passion. It takes someone who has the insight and ability to push forward
a really great product in an industry in which they completely understand, and
a development partner who is completely engaged in wanting to implement this
technology (or ideally, you both come from the same place). Is a weekend
enough time to spark this kind of connection?

~~~
nocipher
An "idea guy" who also handles marketing and sales shouldn't be considered
just an "idea guy".

~~~
marquis
I completely agree but I feel there is a bias on HN towards non-technical
founders, certainly under these conditions. I think it's important to
understand what traits of a non-tech co-founders are going to be more valuable
/ interesting to work with: I've seen friends get stuck in bad positions
because the founder can't grow a business (I've been in this place myself when
young).

------
moocow01
Well if thats how its going to be perhaps I'll register a bail of hay and a
bunch scrap metal I have laying around as a resource.

On another note its amazes me that the term resource in business speak hasn't
become obsolete. Your job as an entrepreneur/manager/etc by enlarge is to
motivate people to do work - objectifying those people doesn't help.

------
milesskorpen
From the site:

"1. Register either as an Entrepreneur (who has an existing idea or business)
or someone who can be a Resource (has business, technical, or design skills
and wants to help). There is a $20 ticket required after registration – to
cover basic expenses and ensure you will be teamed with serious participants."

That sounds reasonable to me. If you're a developer (or designer, or biz dev,
or some mixture) and have your own idea, you register as an Entrepreneur. If
you DON'T have an idea, but DO have valuable skills, you can sign-up to help
out.

How is this so bad?

I can't think of a great alternative. "Employee" doesn't really fit. Nor does
"team-member." "Developer" is too specific (since any role could fit here).
For those who see this as a travesty, what would you prefer?

~~~
white_devil
> I can't think of a great alternative. "Employee" doesn't really fit. Nor
> does "team-member." "Developer" is too specific

How about "Talent"?

~~~
milesskorpen
The entrepreneur could be an awesome developer who also is very talented.

------
grlthgn
Working non stop for 36 hours while being called a 'resource' and some shmuck
with an idea gets 50%? That sounds great! Sign me up.

I have a name for this, and its called exploitation.

------
mindcrime
Headline "HN User Mindcrime labels Startup Hackathon 'Fuck You'"

Seriously, WTF? I am not a bloody resource, I am a human being. Anybody who
talks about people as "resources" is scum as far as I'm concerned.

------
bitdiffusion
It's no doubt that the intentions are pretty innocent (it could be a
dev/designer etc.).

However the context that many developers come from is literally being
allocated as a "resource" in a project plan somewhere (and being switched out
for other "resources" which we all know never works). So maybe this
terminology hits a little too close to home for comfort.

Consider us a bit shell-shocked and sensitive to this word (although I can't
think of a better one tbh - "Enabler"?)

------
dhimes
Not just developers, but anybody who can contribute to a team, other than the
person who is leading, is a resource. Includes designers, etc.

I mean, maybe they could have found a better all-encompassing word, but they
apparently mean no disrespect to developers.

~~~
aredington
The person leading a team is (maybe) contributing, why are they magically not
a resource and all the other members of the team are?

~~~
dhimes
I see it just as the focal point for setting the goal of the team. The
captain, if you will.

------
krisoft
I have been resource in various kind of endeavors, but this with the minus
0.55 dollar/hour seems like the lowest hourly rate ever heard. Obviously they
don't see it that way, but when I'm labelled as a resource I expect a payment,
instead of paying for the 'opportunity'.

On the other hand, when I'm part of the team, it's quite reasonable to work
for the lower-probability high-amount windfall, like the prize here.
Interesting how a small change in wording, could indicate a different type of
thinking, and therefore lead to a big change in my actions.

------
pyeek
The problem here is simply because when you say "entrepreneur" people
automatically assume you're non-technical.

The organisers probably thought "people with ideas" whether technical or non-
technical and "people who don't have ideas but wants to work on others' ideas"

Regardless, it is still ambiguous as to whether that was what they really
meant.

Maybe they really meant "Unique snowflake" vs "Cog in the wheel". Who knows.

~~~
jonhendry
How about "ideator" vs "executor".

------
BugsBunnySan
While having people actually refer to themselve as resources is pretty scary,
it's not exactly new. It's just that business people have no regard for human
dignity, which is also why the department for hiring people in companies is
called 'Human Resources'.

And no matter how nicely that is sugarcoated, that's just what you are to
those people.

------
jcromartie
At least they're not mincing words. This is what sponsored hackathons are all
about, after all.

------
blhack
Uhh...isn't this just business-speak? The human _resource_ department?

All employees are referred to as "human resources". This isn't new, and it
isn't meant as a dig at developers.

~~~
ChristianMarks
Executives love calling themselves resources. Not.

------
xarien
Here's the real take away from this. Copy is important and copy is hard. Don't
skimp out on copy...unless you want to unknowingly offend.

------
zinssmeister
I don't really understand why any serious Developer or Entrepreneur for that
matter even goes to these type of events.

~~~
cgag
I'm not sure what you mean by "serious developer", but I went to my first
hackathon about 2 weeks ago, and I had a good time. I met a lot of cool
people, as well as learned a lot. It was nice to set aside the time and really
focus on getting something done.

~~~
zinssmeister
Yeah I suppose if you are in the market for new friends this type of thing is
great.

